
Python or Ruby ? - mhidalgo
http://blog.cbcg.net/articles/2007/04/22/python-up-ruby-down-if-that-runtime-dont-work-then-its-bound-to-drizzown
======
damien
I agree with him that Python is more useful right now as a general programming
environment... mainly because it's been around longer, it's a more mature and
stable platform, has better libraries in general, better performance, etc.

~~~
sabat
Python is only four years older than Ruby. The rest ... YMMV.

~~~
jey
Yes, but Python gained a lot more mindshare in its early years than Ruby. Ruby
is only now really gaining popularity, and therefore support.

~~~
russ
Part of the reason that Ruby didn't gain that much traction early on was due
to the the lack of English documentation.

------
brett
That's pretty interesting. I'm pretty enamored with rails but just last week I
wrote a ruby script for a client to pull some stats out of apache logs and it
took forever to run so I'm sympathetic to a lot of his arguments.

His mild attempt at the end to give rails its due suggests it's less black and
white than he paints it. There's good reason to have both languages in your
toolbox.

~~~
jamongkad
You're quite right. I love Ruby but I hate it at the same time cuz it's so
damn slow! Rails included! On the on the other hand I've heard great things
about JRuby. And I got all hot and bothered when I recently found out that
they've already integrated JRuby with
Rails!<http://docs.codehaus.org/display/JRUBY/2007/03/05/JRuby+0.9.8+Released>
I hope this gives Rails a much needed performance boost.

------
jamongkad
I guess it boils down to personal preference and what you want to do with the
language. I chose Ruby cuz of Rails....and because Ruby's syntax generally
fits my mind set.

------
jamongkad
Funny thing his blog is written in Ruby hehehe but seriously it's good to see
that someone is hitting a wall. Never knew it was the runtimes fault that led
to issues.

------
eli
Honestly? It don't matter.

There aren't really any apps that would _only_ be possible with one or the
other. If you don't know either: just pick one. (for what it's worth I like
Ruby)

~~~
gyro_robo
That's true of any set of Turing-complete languages.

------
dawie
Rails

